

Ask HN: Chicken and Egg Problems and Community Building - Mz

I'm looking for some prior discussions on HN on these topics.  I don't think I'm very good at finding them.  Some I have found so far:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1663316<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2028985<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1289283<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1815156<p>I'm sure I'm missing lots of others.  I'm getting something out of the ones I have found but I'm really more looking for questions people have asked about "how to build a community from scratch" and most of them don't really fit that criteria.  I know I have seen this type question asked repeatedly.<p>Any links?  Any good search terms for how to better track this down?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
arepb
Not HN, but this thread on Quora will be useful to you

[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Traction/How-do-social-
sites-%2...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Traction/How-do-social-
sites-%28examples-Hunch-4Square%29-go-from-1-to-100k-users-What-techniques-
methods-are-used-to-grow-early)

~~~
Mz
Thank you.

------
Mz
"I made an app that makes people happy, how do I let people know about it?"

<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2126918>

------
Mz
Clickable:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1663316>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2028985>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1289283>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1815156>

Plus an article found on one of them:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000054.html>

